# Say it ain't so, Jet Li!



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 5, 2005)

Actor and kung fu expert Jet Li says he's given up the martial arts genre for more sensitive fare, Shanghai newspapers have reported.

Full Text Here


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2005)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/05122005/344/jet-li-gives-kung-fu-films-chop.html



> Actor and kung fu expert Jet Li says he's given up the martial arts genre for more sensitive fare, Shanghai newspapers have reported.
> 
> Li told students at the elite Fudan University that the forthcoming film Fearless, the story of Chinese martial arts pioneer Huo Yuanjia, was his last film of the type because he wants to make more philosophical and family-oriented movies, the Youth Daily said.
> 
> "I've said more than once that this will be my last martial arts film," the paper quoted Li



That'd be a shame for us...but, will he stick to it?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 5, 2005)

He's getting older, you know; though, Hero was, far and away, one of my favorite Li movies.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes, I remember when I learned that Chuck Norris had started using a stunt double on Walker...it made sense, but it was still disillusioning!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 5, 2005)

What I found sad, recently, was Jackie Chan being a cartoon!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2005)

Well, it's easy money. I understand that he wants to broaden his acting career too--more romantic stuff, for example.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah...it's not like either one didn't earn the right to take it easy.  I shouldn't complain...after all, Tony Jaa is on his way up!  There'll always be someone new to take the tops spot.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 5, 2005)

He'll be back. The demand for him (and his quickly depleting bank account) will demand it.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 5, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> He'll be back. The demand for him (and his quickly depleting bank account) will demand it.


I agree.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Dec 5, 2005)

He will probably be back...but he stated this in a magazine article about two years ago that he would like to do other movies than martial arts...so it is no surprise to me. Probably just doing it while he has the money to take a chance.


----------



## The Kai (Dec 6, 2005)

He'll make a couple of crappy, mawkish films that no one ever wanted to see, and then be back to the Karate films (that he now looks down his nose at).  For cross refernce see Van Damm, Jean Claude-Seagel, Steven


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Dec 6, 2005)

In light of the new information, I invite you to watch Jet Li get slapped around by a Burmese Boxing General. . .Enjoy Lol )

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/44158/jet_li_vs_general_fujita/


----------



## MartialIntent (Dec 7, 2005)

Although physically uncomparable, Jet Li always leant towards the philosophical aspects of his WuShu. He strikes me as the kind of guy who thinks a little more about his art - a more thoughtful practitioner and not merely guided by fists and finance [although naive to suggest that was not important]. I think this is a reflection of Jet's family life: raising his children and maturing as a father. 

Maybe on a bigger note, it's also a mirror for the rapidly changing face of Chinese society - the China that Jet grew up in and served is not the China of today... Just a thought.

Of course, as Gemini states, bottom lines often force compromises in even those with most integrity!

It'll be interesting to see how many martial arts movie fans still revere him once he hangs up his gloves as it were!

As a longtime fan, I'm prepared to be open-minded!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 7, 2005)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> As a longtime fan, I'm prepared to be open-minded!


 
Agreed.  I even own The Shaolin Temple from when he was 16.  I will be interested to see how he stretches out.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I even own The Shaolin Temple


 
I could sell you the Brooklyn Bridge if you're interested.

I do wonder if financial considerations will drive him back to where fans want to see him. In a way that'd be sad foir him as an (acting) artist who obviously wants to grow in his art.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 7, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I could sell you the Brooklyn Bridge if you're interested.


I'm not sure you took that the right way 



			
				arnisador said:
			
		

> I do wonder if financial considerations will drive him back to where fans want to see him. In a way that'd be sad foir him as an (acting) artist who obviously wants to grow in his art.


If it's the $$ that may drive him back; then, yes, that would be quite sad.  If he might go back to MA because of his fans, that would be ok.  I think he should do as he sees fit.  He's not getting any younger.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 7, 2005)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> In light of the new information, I invite you to watch Jet Li get slapped around by a Burmese Boxing General. . .Enjoy Lol )
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/44158/jet_li_vs_general_fujita/


Ya that was from Fist of Legends which is essentially a remake of Bruce Lee's Fist of Fury (aka Chinese Connection). Li did get his butt kicked but he DID come back and whup that boy's butt later on in the film. 

Li is doing what I suspect that Bruce Lee would've wanted to do after so many umpteen MA flicks (had he lived). So this really (for me isn't a surprise). His last American release (Unleashed) showed that he was becoming a better actor and he was broadening his stereotypical character's scope. 
With Hero also showing his acting range this isn't or shouldn't be a surprise. 

Next thing you know he'll be in a romantic comedy.


----------

